# Meet The DIYMA Ninjas



## ANT (Oct 15, 2005)

We tried to make it so that our new moderators would be on the sly, but I guess it is not possible.
So, rather than beating around the bush, we went full force and added them this evening.

The positions are temporary. 3 months.
At the end of 3 months we will evaluate the progress and the condition of the board as well as the behavior of the mods and will determine whether we need them or not.
For now, we do.

So, please help welcome our newest Diyma Ninjas:

Chad
6spdcoupe 

ANT


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Good

Kick some ass, guys.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

w00t Im a ninja sorta like modernator thing. 

I'll do my best to keep things clean, provided you guys give us a hand and keep them reported posts coming in as well. I've never felt so popoual before without em.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

nice....what sections do they moderate or do they just moderate the forum as a whole?


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

You should create some kind of physical competition to determine which of the two gets to retain their ninjality. I'll be waiting for a link to the video.


----------



## DonovanM (Nov 1, 2006)

lol. DIYMA Ninja is just awesome.

BTW guys, in true Ninja spirit, if you screw up or ban someone who doesn't deserve it, your life will be taken as forfeit. That's what he REALLY means by "evaluate your progress" after 3 months 

Props ANT.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

No kidding, I get more mail now 

It's up to everyone here, it's still self-policed in my eyes, were here to help Ant out


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

audioman42 said:


> You should create some kind of physical competition to determine which of the two gets to retain their ninjality. I'll be waiting for a link to the video.


Chads too old to keep up with a youngin like myself.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> Chads too old to keep up with a youngin like myself.


And fat :blush:


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Can I suggest the first banning???


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

DonovanM said:


> lol. DIYMA Ninja is just awesome.
> 
> BTW guys, in true Ninja spirit, if you screw up or ban someone who doesn't deserve it, your life will be taken as forfeit. That's what he REALLY means by "evaluate your progress" after 3 months
> 
> Props ANT.


I take banning Extremely serious, it has to be VERY well warranted for someone to lead me to that ban button. Although if general population wants him gone, then be it. Otherwise Im very laxed with it.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

chad said:


> And fat :blush:


And I got a few extra pounds myself.  

Lets make it a private comp ... have a few beers and come out claiming "It was a draw". Plan?


----------



## rockondon (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi guys... 
It's your party. And i glad to be here. 
The other day the knuckelhead was here and i think i sent something
"To the Moderators" when he acted up. Just not sure it routed right.
Is that the correct way to do it.? Future reference. Thx


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I have yet to figure out where the ban button is at  I'm sure something like that will be talked over or done by the ninja master


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

6spdcoupe said:


> I take banning Extremely serious, it has to be VERY well warranted for someone to lead me to that ban button. Although if general population wants him gone, then be it. Otherwise Im very laxed with it.


Im assuming this was directed to me, although you quoted someone else? Chad knows who Im talking about


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

rockondon said:


> Hi guys...
> It's your party. And i glad to be here.
> The other day the knuckelhead was here and i think i sent something
> "To the Moderators" when he acted up. Just not sure it routed right.
> Is that the correct way to do it.? Future reference. Thx


Under the user's name there is a "caution arrow" that says "report post" if you hold your mouse over it. Use that.


----------



## audioman42 (Oct 20, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Im assuming this was directed to me, although you quoted someone else? Chad knows who Im talking about


WHO?!?!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

audioman42 said:


> WHO?!?!


See, it's been working.


----------



## 6spdcoupe (Jan 12, 2006)

King Nothing said:


> Im assuming this was directed to me, although you quoted someone else? Chad knows who Im talking about


No sir, I quoted the right one. Although it could apply to you as well. I believe I know who you speak of, but no confirmation yet.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


>


I saw the pic square and thought fer sure it was going to be a ceiling cat parody


----------



## Preacher (May 8, 2006)

Trash them bozos - Boot to the head 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LY4FbLo8Tck&feature=related


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Should make the ninja forum unvieweable by those who aren't ninjas. That would be true ninja style. PM if you need help but I'm sure you can figure it out.

Congrats to the two mods. I concur.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

http://askaninja.com/


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

Megalomaniac said:


> http://askaninja.com/


Apply directly to your brain.


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

howdy ninja's... do y'all see a permaban in my future?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

nope, because you are having productive conversation, and that's all we are after


----------



## ALL OR NOTHING (Mar 9, 2008)

chad said:


> nope, because you are having productive conversation, and that's all we are after


cool... because i've been showing my ass hard lately. you know that metal warps your mind


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

If you want to hide the Ninja forum, set up a "Ninja" Usergroup and add each member one at a time by going to their profile and clicking that usergroup after you've set it up. 

Create a usergroup: Admin CP -> Usergroup Manager -> Add New Usergroup

Note: this is with vB v3.6.8, but I can't immagine it would be any different with any other version.


----------



## Neil (Dec 9, 2005)

FoxPro5 said:


> If you want to hide the Ninja forum, set up a "Ninja" Usergroup and add each member one at a time by going to their profile and clicking that usergroup after you've set it up.
> 
> Create a usergroup: Admin CP -> Usergroup Manager -> Add New Usergroup
> 
> Note: this is with vB v3.6.8, but I can't immagine it would be any different with any other version.


Yeah, that's the usergroup part of it assuming that's not already taken care of. But you still need to make that forum private by changing the forum permissions.


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

DevilDriver said:


> Yeah, that's the usergroup part of it assuming that's not already taken care of. But you still need to make that forum private by changing the forum permissions.


Yea, I assumed he had that part already figured out since we cannot get in there.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Welcome to the Social?


----------



## bretti_kivi (Dec 3, 2007)

have fun, boys ...


----------

